# An Inglorious Way To Go: 10 Undignified Deaths



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2013)

There is death, and then there is undignified death. Given a choice we'd all probably prefer the former, but for these 10 people Fate wasn't so kind ...


*1. Chris Farley. *It's rumored that he had hired an exotic dancer  to keep him company the night of his death.  When he collapsed, the  dancer thought he was doing one of his comic routines, snapped a  picture, and left.  If there's truth to this story, my guess is that she  knew exactly what was happening and didn't want to be implicated in  anything.


*2. Lenny Bruce. * Famous comedian Lenny Bruce died in  his bathroom.  A quick Google search will surely net you a photo of how  he was found, if you're interested.  If you're like me and prefer to  read about it, he was naked with a syringe and a burned bottle cap lying  near him.


*3. Elvis,* of course.  No, he didn't die _on_  the toilet, like everyone says, but it was pretty close.  He was sitting  there when he became ill (the placement of vomit and vomit stains  indicated this in the official report, anyway) and then stumbled a few  feet away to where he died.  An undignified death, whether he was  actually sitting on it or not. 






*

4. Felix Faure. *  Faure was the President of France from 1895 until his death in 1899.   Although the official cause is "apoplexy"�, which at the time meant  anything from stroke to heart attack, it was likely brought on by the  fact that he was, um, in a delicate position with his 30-year-old   mistress.
*
5. Nelson Rockefeller.*  Gerald Ford's  second-in-command died just two years after his term ended.  The  conditions were similar to President Faure's.  Although first reports  said Rockefeller was at his office, working dilligently on a book about  his extensive collection of art, it was later confirmed as a lie.  He  was actually with his 26-year-old assistant Megan Marshack.  Although  his family has never confirmed this, and Megan Marshack declines all  interviews, a long-time Rockefeller associate and aide, Joe Persico,  confirmed that the two were alone in "undeniably intmate  circumstances."�

*
6. Orville Redenbacher.*  His isn't so bad, but he _was_  found dead in his bathroom like so many others.  No, it wasn't a  speedball that did the 88-year-old popcorn king in, it was the  Whirlpool.  Sadly, Orville drowned when he had a heart attack in the  spa.





*

7. Judy Garland.*   Yes, Dorothy Gale from Kansas died on the pot.  Her new husband,  Mickey Dean, discovered that Judy was missing and the bathroom door was  locked.  Desperate, he climbed to the roof to look through the bathroom  window and found Judy sitting on the toilet, slumped forward.  She had  died several hours earlier (he was asleep at the time) from an overdose  of barbiturates.

*8. Pope John XII *was anything but  holy.  And he definitely didn't uphold that whole celibacy vow.  In  fact, he died when one of his lovers' husbands walked in on the two of  them and bludgeoned the Pope to death.  


*9. Jean Danielou *was a French Cardinal whose death  may or may not have been undignified.  Well, it was, but whether he was  there for undignified purposes or not remains to be seen: he was in the  stairwell of a brothel when he died.  Although many suspected Pope  John-like sinning, many people said that he often visited brothels "to  pray with and counsel the destitute women who were selling themselves."





*

10. Mama Cass. *  Her death wasn't actually undignified, but the rumors that have  surrounded her 1974 death definitely are.  And here's the official word:  she did _not_ choke to death on a ham sandwich.  Cass Elliot was  found dead in her bed, and a policeman simply observed that there was a  half-eaten sandwich nearby and wondered if it had contributed to her  death.  But the autopsy didn't find any food in her trachea at all.  The  official cause was heart failure - Cass died in her sleep.


​


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you forget David Carradine?

He died on June 3, 2009, apparently of auto-erotic asphyxiation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Did you forget David Carradine?
> 
> He died on June 3, 2009, apparently of auto-erotic asphyxiation.



No, I certainly didn't forget - as a fellow martial artist (OK, well, he _portrayed_ one) I thought I would cut him a break.

That WAS a sad, inglorious way to go, though.


----------

